# Starbucks........no thanks!



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

In another thread ( which I started ) , I almost hijacked the thing, by musing over whether or not anyone likes real coffee anymore..........no syrup no whipped cream on top, I mean just some good joe with at the most a little "doctoring" with some milk or half and half and sugar........thats it! This is what I like....heck.......I like McDonald's new special blend coffee way more than the overflavored concoctions at Starbucks! Thats just me and my


----------



## Craig (Jul 10, 2007)

McDonald's Premium roast is definitely better than charbucks (their "flavor" comes from burning the beans to death).

Other than that, I generally drink Gevalia at home...if I want to spend the money, I'll occassionally buy Seattle's Best, and Tim Horton's is actually pretty good, too.


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

Craig said:


> McDonald's Premium roast is definitely better than charbucks (their "flavor" comes from burning the beans to death).
> 
> Other than that, I generally drink Gevalia at home...if I want to spend the money, I'll occassionally buy Seattle's Best, and Tim Horton's is actually pretty good, too.


Seattle's Best IS some good coffee, at home I love Green Mountain.....their Kenya is nice and the breakfast blend!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 10, 2007)

Venti Non-fat Cappuccino with 3 splenda please. Or a Venti Rasberry Mocha LIGHT with no whip. Or a Venti Ice Coffe with Sugar Free Hazelnut.

I LOVE Starbucks. WIthout me, they'd close down.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 10, 2007)

I usually buy millstone and grind it myself at home. 

I prefer Sumatran coffee and it's rich bold flavour. Unfortunately, it's a bit expensive.


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Venti Non-fat Cappuccino with 3 splenda please. Or a Venti Rasberry Mocha LIGHT with no whip. Or a Venti Ice Coffe with Sugar Free Hazelnut.
> 
> I LOVE Starbucks. WIthout me, they'd close down.


OK, I am a recovering drug addict and like most former drug addicts.........I love coffee, I WILL NOT turn my nose up at Starbucks........I mean on the road I will drink IHOP coffee with pleasure! (And have)..........I think what I am getting at is I think the "Buck's", is over-hyped.........once again just my


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 10, 2007)

Starbucks roasting philosophy is definitely on the dark side.  I like a full city roast for my coffee beans.  However, I think their roast is perfect for the specialty drinks.  I can't drink their coffee.


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Starbucks roasting philosophy is definitely on the dark side.  I like a full city roast for my coffee beans.  However, I think their roast is perfect for the specialty drinks.  I can't drink their coffee.


Thank you for that.......it sort of steers it back to my original point, a very dark roast might be fine if you want it pumped with flavored syrups, but yes a nice city roast is best for old-school coffee drinking!


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

joshua said:


> Did someone mention Fourbucks ($tarbucks) Coffee?


Josh, thank you! Yet anther good point about the "Buck's".........people they are overpriced! Big Time!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 10, 2007)

(sorry, had to do it!  )




~ducks and runs~


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 10, 2007)

Brego said:


> Seattle's Best IS some good coffee, at home I love Green Mountain.....their Kenya is nice and the breakfast blend!



Hate to break it to y'all, but the dirty secret known to Seattleites is that Seattles Best Coffee is owned by Starbucks.

http://www.seattlesbest.com/about/careers.aspx

The coffee is still roasted the same way as before. In fact, I used to live on Vashon Island where the original roastery was still going strong. It was in an old building in the center of the island with faded "SBC" painted on the side. It originally stood for "Smith Brother's Coffee."

I like my coffee plain and strong without adulterants (sometimes a dash of turbinado sugar if I feel the need for carbs). In my area, there are Starbucks every 4-6 blocks, and in Seattle, they are almost on every block. I go to one or another from time to time. Here is what often happens (I'm not really exaggerating, but I'm combining different visits).

Cheerful Barista: (5:30 a.m.) Good morning! What can I get started for you?

Me: (dazzled by the bright lights and the three baristas all greeting me vigorously, also somewhat groggy) Um, coffee. Biggest one you have.

B: Awesome! Would that be a Venti Amantiato or a brisk Tanzania this morning?

Me: Huh?

B: Awesome! Our special Amantiato blend combines the brilliance of sunshine with the fragrance of a quick roast south slope Arabica. The Tanzania is a medium roast similar to our house blend.

Me: Uh, OK. I really have a hard time making all these decisions this time of day. I just want a big cup of coffee, it doesn't matter.

B: Awesome! I'll get you a grande Amantiato. (She reaches for a medium cup).

Me: Wait, I wanted the biggest you have.

B: Awesome! I'm sorry. I you ordered big. We call that grande. That's Italian for "big." What you really want is a "Venti", that's Italian for "extra large."

Me: I think its Italian for "twenty."

B: Awesome! So what are you doing today?

Me: I'm going to work.

B: Awesome! What do you do?

Me: I'm, ahem, a lawyer.

B: Awesome! What kind of law do you do? 

Me: (hoping for a coffee to give me a jolt to endure the interrogation) I represent people who build things and who pay taxes.

B: Awesome! 

Barista2: That's so cool. You don't look like a lawyer. You look like a contractor.

B1: That's so true! And he looks like Bill Murray.

B3: Hey guys, did you all see that movie with Bill Murray where the days keep going the same over and over? He looks like him in Groundhog Day!

Me: Coffee, please.

B1: Oh, I'm sorry, our Amantiado is out. Would you like to wait five minutes while it brews or we could make you an Americano for the same price.

Me: I really must be going. I've got an hour and a quarter long commute ahead of me.

B1: Awesome! Where do you work?

Me: Seattle.

B1: That's so bizarre. It's only 35 miles away and it takes so long.

Me: I don't know what an Americano is, but whatever it is, if it has caffeine I'll take it.

B1: Awesome!

(Three minutes later a watery brown cup of something hot is presented to me)

Me: Thanks.

B1, B2, B3: (in almost unision) Have an awesome day!

I take a sip, it is very hot and tastes like tea.

Me: This tastes like tea!

B2: Oh, yes, isn't that what you ordered?

Me: Never mind. It's all awesome. 

B1, B2, B3 wave cheerfully as I leave.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 10, 2007)

Brego said:


> Seattle's Best IS some good coffee, at home I love Green Mountain.....their Kenya is nice and the breakfast blend!



Green Mountain? That's what they have up here in the Green Mountain state. It is OK. However as a Seattle native transplanted to the Northeast, I must confess I do miss Starbucks. There just aren't many of them out here!


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Hate to break it to y'all, but the dirty secret known to Seattleites is that Seattles Best Coffee is owned by Starbucks.
> 
> http://www.seattlesbest.com/about/careers.aspx
> 
> ...



..............ONLY SAD PART...............I thought Seattle's Best tasted a little different! Guess they fooled me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 10, 2007)

Brego said:


> ..............ONLY SAD PART...............I thought Seattle's Best tasted a little different! Guess they fooled me!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I should clarify, SBC is roasted the same way it always has been. Even though it's owned by SBUX, they kept the roasting method the same (So far). So it does taste different from SBUX.


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

OK Vic......I'll take your word on it......you are not just saying that to make me feel better


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 10, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Barista2: That's so cool. You don't look like a lawyer. You look like a contractor.
> 
> B1: That's so true! And he looks like Bill Murray.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm admittedly not much of a fan of regular coffee, however, the best Cappuccino I've ever had was Folgers French Vanilla. I've never been a fan of Starbucks.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 10, 2007)

In my humble opinion, coffee is not coffee unless it is taken black. With all the creams, sugars, and mixes people add in, they mine as well stop pretending they actually drink coffee and simply get a cappuccino or something. Starbucks coffee is some of the worst. I like Caribou and Beanery, but you can't beat homemade when it is made correctly. 
Is it just me, or do us reformed people tend to really like our coffee? At least in my experiences their seems to be a correlation between coffee and the reformed worldview.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> In my humble opinion, coffee is not coffee unless it is taken black. With all the creams, sugars, and mixes people add in, they mine as well stop pretending they actually drink coffee and simply get a cappuccino or something. Starbucks coffee is some of the worst. I like Caribou and Beanery, but you can't beat homemade when it is made correctly.
> Is it just me, or do us reformed people tend to really like our coffee? At least in my experiences their seems to be a correlation between coffee and the reformed worldview.



I dunno about coffee, but Abraham Kuyper said, "...the Reformed are not the sort to water down their wine…. From the chocolate kettle and the milk and water bottle rises no race of bold Calvinists."


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 11, 2007)

If ever I go to Starbuck's, I just say "Coffee. A big one." They turn around and pour some coffee in a cup, turn back around and hand it to me. It's very simple.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 11, 2007)

Double decaf Espresso for me! 

-CH


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 11, 2007)

Double venti caramel macchiato gingerbread crust banana bread waffle iron ice-chilled frappacino.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 11, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> Double venti caramel macchiato gingerbread crust banana bread waffle iron ice-chilled frappacino.



I don't think I can beat that!

-CH


----------



## govols (Jul 11, 2007)

Dunkin Donuts coffee for me. Of course you have to chase it down with some chocolate covered .... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... donuts.

Black for me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 11, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> In my humble opinion, coffee is not coffee unless it is taken black. With all the creams, sugars, and mixes people add in, they mine as well stop pretending they actually drink coffee and simply get a cappuccino or something. Starbucks coffee is some of the worst. I like Caribou and Beanery, but you can't beat homemade when it is made correctly.
> Is it just me, or do us reformed people tend to really like our coffee? At least in my experiences their seems to be a correlation between coffee and the reformed worldview.


Hey, I admit, it's not coffee, just coffee flavoured...along with other flavours.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 11, 2007)

I should have qualified that I think some of the straight forward drinks like cappuccinos and lattes should not be sweetened because they are sweetened by the steamed milk. I think the Starbucks roast works well in those drinks (along with the specialty drinks) because the lighter roasts, when concentrated into espresso, can be a bit tangy. (I am sure it is also the recipe of beans chosen as well.) I get drinks from places that don't go as dark for their espresso grind and a straight forward cappuccino is far too tangy for me to enjoy. Starbucks is tops when it comes to espresso based drinks and they also really make an excellent froth. The bubbles are tight and the frothy is thick and creamy.  

Not trying to sound like an expert but did work in coffee for 6 years (Coffee Plantation in AZ when it was first opened) so I guess I can toot my horn a little bit.  Heh heh...



Brego said:


> Thank you for that.......it sort of steers it back to my original point, a very dark roast might be fine if you want it pumped with flavored syrups, but yes a nice city roast is best for old-school coffee drinking!


----------



## nicnap (Jul 11, 2007)

anyone hear buy GreyFriar's?


----------



## heartoflesh (Jul 11, 2007)

And pretty soon Starbucks will be the only place you can buy a music CD.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 11, 2007)

For me coffee is coffee when it is freshly brewed. I don't really care for the foo-foo stuff.


Well, my wife and I just bought a coffee maker yesterday. After looking at our bank account and seeing how much we spend on coffee drinks, it's time to pull in the rope.

Starbucks sells: Caffine + Sugar + Sugar + Sugar =$4.79

If you spend an average of $4.79 a day for 26 days out of the month that is $124.54 per month and $1494.48 per year.

If you and your wife (husband) go each day to buy coffee with an average of 9.58 (total) for both of your coffees. It would be $249.08 per month and $2988.96 per year on coffee drinks.

Now these numbers can fluctuate but this is the reality of how much coffee drinks can cost. For me I would rather apply that amount to my mortgage!


----------



## gwine (Jul 11, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Venti Non-fat Cappuccino with 3 splenda please. Or a Venti Rasberry Mocha LIGHT with no whip. Or a Venti Ice Coffe with Sugar Free Hazelnut.
> 
> I LOVE Starbucks. WIthout me, they'd close down.



We're helping, too. This year alone we have spent $596.49 at Starbucks. It definitely is a luxury, but it's what we enjoy. 

Since August 2005 the total comes to $1323.34.

Venti mocha with non-fat milk and no whipped cream for us. Add a high calorie treat to offset the dearth of calories. Yum.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 11, 2007)

I came around full circle in my quest for the best coffee. In a 35 year search I began with and finally returned to and settled on Eight O' Clock whole bean coffee. My favorite is Balanced Blend (half the caffeine).

Go ahead and go broke drinking your yuppy coffees. I will buy more books.


----------



## gwine (Jul 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I came around full circle in my quest for the best coffee. In a 35 year search I began with and finally returned to and settled on Eight O' Clock whole bean coffee. My favorite is Balanced Blend (half the caffeine).
> 
> Go ahead and go broke drinking your yuppy coffees. I will buy more books.



You know me, Bob. I will do both.

A For what it's worth, we drink Millstone Chocolate Velvet, half regular and half decaf with 4 (or 5) drops of peppermint oil. Four to five 12-cup pots a day. Look me straight in the eye and tell me we don't have a drinking problem.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Go ahead and go broke drinking your yuppy coffees. I will buy more books.



    

I couldn't agree more. However, my coffee maker died today. Services pending. 

Actually, I drink a lot of my coffee free. Wal-Mart provides free coffee to associates. 

A lot more money for books!


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I came around full circle in my quest for the best coffee. In a 35 year search I began with and finally returned to and settled on Eight O' Clock whole bean coffee. My favorite is Balanced Blend (half the caffeine).
> 
> Go ahead and go broke drinking your yuppy coffees. I will buy more books.


.........yuppy coffees.....well this is the reason, I like (and plug) Green Mountain, these guys have been around a long time, quality stuff, not cheap, not overpriced, and a good variety if you like to grind your own! Bob, I have not had Eight O' Clock, I will have to give that a whirl sometimes!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2007)

Brego said:


> .........yuppy coffees.....well this is the reason, I like (and plug) Green Mountain, these guys have been around a long time, quality stuff, not cheap, not overpriced, and a good variety if you like to grind your own! Bob, I have not had Eight O' Clock, I will have to give that a whirl sometimes!



You can find Eight O'Clock coffee at your friendly neighborhood Wal-Mart!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I came around full circle in my quest for the best coffee. In a 35 year search I began with and finally returned to and settled on Eight O' Clock whole bean coffee. My favorite is Balanced Blend (half the caffeine).
> 
> Go ahead and go broke drinking your yuppy coffees. I will buy more books.



I always was mystified by Eight O'Clock coffee. It seemed kind of late to me.  The day's half over by then.

I wonder if anybody has tried Chock full 'o nuts? "The most heavenly coffee. . . ." That's a New York tradition that goes way back (long before Harold Schultz was even born). I always bought some when I visited there.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 11, 2007)

Gerry, that does sound pretty good, as a desert coffee perhaps.

When I'm at work we have one of those uber-cool Keurig coffee makers with the little k-cups. That baby is the cats pajamas. I have Green Moutain Vermont Country Blend regularly and Diedrich's Columbian. The company picks up the tab.

Gerry, I have never understood how you can drink that much caffeine - you are a medical marvel. For those of you who don't know Gerry, he is as mellow as a merlot sipping monk in a Lazy Boy.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2007)

gwine said:


> You know me, Bob. I will do both.
> 
> A For what it's worth, we drink Millstone Chocolate Velvet, half regular and half decaf with 4 (or 5) drops of peppermint oil. Four to five 12-cup pots a day. Look me straight in the eye and tell me we don't have a drinking problem.



LOL I love you guys! I've met Bob, but not yet Gerry. 

One of these days I may take off a Sunday and bring the family and worship with you guys in Janesville, at least the wife and me. 

Nothing better than being with God's people!


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Gerry, that does sound pretty good, as a desert coffee perhaps.
> 
> When I'm at work we have one of those uber-cool Keurig coffee makers with the little k-cups. That baby is the cats pajamas. I have Green Moutain Vermont Country Blend regularly and Diedrich's Columbian. The company picks up the tab.
> 
> Gerry, I have never understood how you can drink that much caffeine - you are a medical marvel. For those of you who don't know Gerry, he is as mellow as a merlot sipping monk in a Lazy Boy.


Bob, my wife and I just ordered one of those Keurig coffee makers and Green montain KCups.......you are the first person I have spoken to who has messed with one.....you really do like it? Mine should be here today..........it was not cheap and I was nervous.....is it easy to use (as they claim) and makes a good coffee?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 11, 2007)

Brego said:


> Bob, my wife and I just ordered one of those Keurig coffee makers and Green montain KCups.......you are the first person I have spoken to who has messed with one.....you really do like it? Mine should be here today..........it was not cheap and I was nervous.....is it easy to use (as they claim) and makes a good coffee?




Set you mind at ease brother. We have a commercial version here at work but yours will not taste any different. The coffee tastes fresh brewed with every cup. When the man came in to demonstrate it, I took my first sip and told my boss I'd rather have that coffee maker than medical benefits. Fortunately I got to keep my insurance. The coffee maker is great for someone who just wants an occasional cup. For entertaining it would only make sense if you were going to offer a bunch of flavors or brands to guests. For someone with a drinking problem like Gerry this would be a total waste.
Each k-cup is sealed and contains fresh coffee grounds and a filter. The maker punctures the top and bottom of the cup and then forces hot water through the cup. It's fresh.


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Bob, we have a Bunn....but this sounds GREAT


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

Just a plug! The Keurig K-Cup coffee maker that Bob V. was raving about arrived a few hours after disscusing them............people they are GREAT! I made a cup of French roast, then we had my Mom over and she had a cup of Kenya, man it is REALLY good coffee! Easy and a perfect size! End Plug.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 12, 2007)

I would have to go with Dallmyr (German) or Douwe Egbert (Dutch) and always made in a french press. Pressed coffee is the only way to make coffee and that is my  worth.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 12, 2007)

Brego said:


> Just a plug! The Keurig K-Cup coffee maker that Bob V. was raving about arrived a few hours after disscusing them............people they are GREAT! I made a cup of French roast, then we had my Mom over and she had a cup of Kenya, man it is REALLY good coffee! Easy and a perfect size! End Plug.



I'm so glad you're happy with it. I'm about to fix of cup of Diedrich's Columbian right now. I do hope you're using good water in that, don't want a bunch of rogue minerals taking away from that fresh flavor and wrecking your new machine.


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 12, 2007)

My fave is strong ground coffee black (none of that instant rubbish):


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 12, 2007)

One other guilty pleasure I enjoy from using the Keurig coffee maker. When I'm dropping in a k-cup and locking it down, I entertain a short fantasy that I'm loading a 155mm Howitzer. It's a manly way to make a cup of coffee.


This is me loading a k-cup of Columbian coffee:


----------



## etexas (Jul 12, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> One other guilty pleasure I enjoy from using the Keurig coffee maker. When I'm dropping in a k-cup and locking it down, I entertain a short fantasy that I'm loading a 155mm Howitzer. It's a manly way to make a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> This is me loading a k-cup of Columbian coffee:


.......yes.....they are fun to "lock and load!" It is probably a reason why I go through them so fast! +They are really good!


----------



## jawyman (Jul 12, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> My fave is strong ground coffee black (none of that instant rubbish):



This is a great coffee too! Have you ever tried the Aroma Rood? This is what I buy everytime I am in the Netherlands.


----------



## Larry Bump (Jul 17, 2007)

jawyman said:


> I would have to go with Dallmyr (German) or Douwe Egbert (Dutch) and always made in a french press. Pressed coffee is the only way to make coffee and that is my  worth.




Fresh grounds in a Press Pot is the best coffee, that's for sure. I have never tried (or heard of) the brands you mentioned, I prefer African or Sumatran from the local coffee house fresh roasted (and keeps the ground coffee in the freezer). Black, so I can enjoy the coffee flavour rather than taste the adulterants.

Tell me a little about the Dallmyr and Egbert coffees, please?


----------



## etexas (Jul 17, 2007)

I LOVE French-Press coffee, but that little gem that Bob V. and I keep going on about is the best for a FAST single cup, I can do three cups with the Keurig by the time you have set up a French.


----------



## Larry Bump (Jul 17, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> I LOVE French-Press coffee, but that little gem that Bob V. and I keep going on about is the best for a FAST single cup, I can do three cups with the Keurig by the time you have set up a French.



I have used a Keurig at work, and I really did look into getting one for home. They are the fastest good cup of coffee, that's for sure.

But, they are too limited in the types of coffee I like, and too expensive. 

At work they have a new "per cup" maker, a Gevalia, I believe. It uses envelopes rather that the K-cups, but otherwise about the same; with the added functionality of making chocolate.

But short-time, pressure brewed coffee lacks something that the Press Pot has, and the filters still take out the oils from the coffee.

Basically, as long as the pot is clean and the grounds are fresh, the coffee is going to be decent at least. The Gevalia and Keurig make those automatic and fast, with little cleanup.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 17, 2007)

I've gotten to be a big fan of the Dunn brothers. Coffeehouses - freshly-roasted, in store coffee, mmmm. They have some delightful french roasts. In fact, I'm typing this reply at one of them near my home.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jul 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> When I'm at work we have one of those uber-cool Keurig coffee makers with the little k-cups. That baby is the cats pajamas. I have Green Moutain Vermont Country Blend regularly and Diedrich's Columbian. The company picks up the tab.



We were given one of those machines for our church. It's the bomb! I take either the Green Mountain VCB you mentioned or the Green Mountain Rain Forest Nut.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 17, 2007)

Tell me a little about the Dallmyr and Egbert coffees, please?[/QUOTE]

Check out this website for Dallmyr: http://www.germandeli.com/dallmayrcoffee.html

and for Douwe Egberts: http://www.douwe-egberts.co.uk/uk/retail 

Both coffees are very deep and rich with wonderful flavour. They are going to be a bit stronger than the average American coffee, but you will not be disappointed. Again, I prefer my coffees from a french press, but both coffees brew up nicely in an autodrip coffee maker.


----------



## Bodigean (Jul 17, 2007)

My favorite is Community Coffee out of Louisiana - dark roast. I can't find it up here in Kansas so when I head south I stock up. Great coffee. Good on the price as well.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 17, 2007)

Caffeine is an addictive poison which holds thousands under its spell. When consumed in large amounts on a regular basis, it is one of the worst food/drink habits one can have.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 17, 2007)

Seriously. That's why I personally stay away from Starbuck's. And you should, too.


----------



## Herald (Jul 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> We were given one of those machines for our church. It's the bomb! I take either the Green Mountain VCB you mentioned or the Green Mountain Rain Forest Nut.



Doug - the Rain Forest nut, huh? Somehow I find it fitting that you order that particular blend.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 17, 2007)

> Tim Horton's is actually pretty good, too.


----------



## etexas (Jul 17, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Caffeine is an addictive poison which holds thousands under its spell. When consumed in large amounts on a regular basis, it is one of the worst food/drink habits one can have.


So cute when Dave-Boy tries sarcasm!


----------



## Davidius (Jul 17, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> So cute when Dave-Boy tries sarcasm!



 Totally kidding. Alcohol just seems to be the favorite whipping boy so I thought I would mix it up a little bit in the thread about coffee.


----------



## etexas (Jul 18, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Totally kidding. Alcohol just seems to be the favorite whipping boy so I thought I would mix it up a little bit in the thread about coffee.


Leave coffee alone..............it makes you grow big and strong!


----------



## kbergsing (Jul 27, 2007)

With 4 kids, it is now a treat when I get to go to Starbucks. I think I make it there every 8 years or so. the closest one I have found is 40 minutes away. Sadly, I don't make coffee well. Maybe it is because it is only for me and thus am too cheap to buy anything good. Could be... but I will always remember the venti caramel macchiatto (sp?) with fondness.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2007)

I really like Dunkin Donuts coffee and buy the grounds to make it at work.

The other thing I do is use Heavy Cream with my coffee. I got a co-worker hooked on it. He and his wife are both body-builders. He came in one morning and "thanked" me like: "Thanks alot." His wife, Jamie Troxel, is a Gunnery Sergeant in the Marine Corps and the only pro body builder in the Corps. Her strict diet makes drinking that a no-no at times.

I joked with her one time that she's the only wife at work whose weight we all know because he's her cook before competitions. Now that she's pro she doesn't have to lose so much weight.

Speaking of Starbucks though. You think it's expensive in the States? It's still < $2 for a Venti. In Japan it's 430 Yen (about $4) for a plain, black coffee.


----------



## gwine (Jul 28, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Caffeine is an addictive poison which holds thousands under its spell. When consumed in large amounts on a regular basis, it is one of the worst food/drink habits one can have.



From  Yazan Malakha's web site:



> The lethal dose is based on the LD_50 for oral ingestion of caffeine, and a lot of studies report different numbers. The one I’m using is about 150mg/kg. If you were to get caffeine injected into your bloodstream, as little as 2 grams can kill a grown adult. LD_50 is a medical term to indicate the dose that kills 50% of the test subjects. I’m not sure how they figured it out for people
> 
> The number of cans/bottles/etc the calculator gives you assumes you can drink it all immediately, or one-after-another. Physical limitations mean that you probably can’t drink enough of anything to kill you, but you can certainly start freaking out, hallucinating, go into shock or seizure, all sorts of cool things.



Go to the Death by Coffee calculator hyperlinked at his site and find out how much of your favorite drink it would take to kill you. For me it is 95 Starbucks Grande Caffe Mochas, chugged down one after another, before I just can't take it any more.

But, it would only take 117 Penguin Mints to do it. . .


----------



## Augusta (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't like all the sugar. I take a Venti decaf americano and I put lots of cream in it. It's nummy num and under $3 at Starbucks.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Jul 29, 2007)

Nobody has it as bad for Starbucks as this guy. I ran across this yesterday. 171 Starbucks in one day. He needs prayer

[video=youtube;CwYxuV2dVzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYxuV2dVzw[/video]

[video=youtube;CwYxuV2dVzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYxuV2dVzw[/video]


----------



## ZackF (Aug 21, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> In another thread ( which I started ) , I almost hijacked the thing, by musing over whether or not anyone likes real coffee anymore..........no syrup no whipped cream on top, I mean just some good joe with at the most a little "doctoring" with some milk or half and half and sugar........thats it! This is what I like....heck.......I like McDonald's new special blend coffee way more than the overflavored concoctions at Starbucks! Thats just me and my



I like Starbucks as a special treat. I don't have dough to do the daily drive through at Starbucks like more affluent commuters. If I don't brew it myself, a regional convenience store chain by the name of Quiktrip has a nice cup of joe for less than a buck.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Aug 21, 2007)

*Same here - Dunkin' Donuts coffee is excellent*



govols said:


> Dunkin Donuts coffee for me. Of course you have to chase it down with some chocolate covered .... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... donuts.
> 
> Black for me.



I heartily agree.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Aug 21, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> I like McDonald's new special blend coffee...



Come oe, this can only be an American thread! Someone starts a threat on coffee and complains no one likes "real coffee" anymore, only to tell us that McDonald's now supposedly has such a thing... That's news to me!

To tell you the truth, whenever I come to the U.S., I bring the European stuff. I can brew American coffee as strongly as I like, it's still diluted...or, if you go to Starbucks, you'll see how one can professionally burn coffee and charge an arm and a leg for it...

You wanna know what real coffee looks like and tastes like? Go to Italy! If you can't, buy an Italian espresso maker.

This is what I use. Then get Illy Espresso and you're (almost) in heaven!


----------



## govols (Aug 22, 2007)

Reformed-Kermit said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> > Dunkin Donuts coffee for me. Of course you have to chase it down with some chocolate covered .... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... donuts.
> ...



That just made me crave coffee and donuts. 

Yeah, like I need an excuse. 

Off I go ....


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 12, 2007)

I wasn't a coffee drinker for years. Then I went to seminary. It'll drive a man to drinking if anything will. 


Sebastian Heck said:


> You wanna know what real coffee looks like and tastes like? Go to Italy! If you can't, buy an Italian espresso maker.
> 
> This is what I use. Then get Illy Espresso and you're (almost) in heaven!



Illy - YES! There might be better packaged coffee, but I've yet to find it. But for really authentic espresso taste one must go with Bialetti.





Bought one in Italy not too long ago and now I'm hooked.


----------

